# FU-Welche Absicherung ist Praktikabel...



## c-teg74 (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal wissen wie Ihr FU´s absichert. Ich habe das bis jetzt immer mit Neozed Sicherungen gemacht und nie Probleme damit gehabt. 
Ist es vielleicht besser MS einzusetzen?! Da die ja "feiner" eingestellt werden können.

Danke für Tipp´s und Kommentare aus der Praxis im vorraus.

Gruß an ALLE


----------



## Homer79 (29 Januar 2009)

größten Teils sind die FUs über Motorschutzschalter bei uns abgesichert...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2009)

...ich verwende auch MSS, Schmelzsicherungen finde ich nicht so gut wenn Maschinen Exportiert werden...wobei Schmelzsicherungen bestimmt Preiswerter sind und ausreichen, da ja nur ein Kurzschlußschutz benötigt wird...

gruß helmut


----------



## bube64 (18 Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an:
einphasige Fu´s haben wir über  2-polige Sicherungsautomaten
dreiphasige über Motorschutzschalter mit Kurzschlußauslöser


----------



## Garog (18 Februar 2009)

Würde dir zu Leistungsschalter mit Überstromauslöser raten. Die modernere Form der Motorschutzschalter  
Aber generell finde ich Motorschutzschalter oder auch Leistungsschalter besser, wenn der mal fällt dann kannst du ihn einfach wieder einschalten und musst nicht hoffen das Sicherungen in entsprechender Größe vorhanden sind.

Du kannst auch (meistens) leichter erkennen ob er ausgelöst hat, bei Sicherungen muss man ja auf verdacht meistens doch nachmessen, wenn man einen Fehler vermutet.

Einen Leistungsschalter/Motorschutzschalter kannst du auch angenehmer ausschalten um das Gerät Spannungsfrei zu bekommen, als wenn du erst Sicherungen schrauben musst, man wird ja immer fauler nech


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Februar 2009)

Aber dagegen helfen die guten alten Linocur-Elemente - NEOZED dreierblock mit integrietem Freischalter.

Also wir machen das im Kundenwunsch, wenn nichts verlangt wird ein guter alter MS.


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo, NH Trenner währen von der Charakteristik mit der Klasse gL die beste Wahl.
Oft unkomfortabel, die diese in einen Betrieb nur von einen Elektriker gewechselt werden können.
MSS bieten einen relativ guten Schutz und sind komfortabel.
Schraubsicherungen bieten einen guten Schutz und könne auch von einen eingewiesenen Bediener gewechselt werden.

Oft wird die Wahl der Absicherung nach den Kosten und der Empfindlichkeit des abzusichernden Gerätes getroffen.

Für einen einfachen FU reicht meist ein MSS. Für einen teuren Servoantieb mit viel Zusatzelektronik, bei dem der Anlagenbediener bei einer Störung diese ohnehin nicht selbst beheben kann, währe eine NH vorteilhaft.

Hoffe dies ist hilfreich.


----------



## hausenm (24 Februar 2009)

Bei einem "normalen" Fu (SEW,LENZE und Sinamics) ist die funktion eingangssicherung, per Software realisiert. In der Praxis werden über vorgeschaltete Sicherungselemente die Antriebe spannungslos geschalten. Habe noch nie durchgebrannte- oder ausgelöste MS und Sicherungen gesehen. Ein Leitungsschutzschalter (ausreichend dimensioniert) sollte ausreichen.
Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2009)

hallo hausenm,
ich bin da ein wenig anderer Meinung...ich habe es schon erlebt das die Schutzorgane vor einem Umrichter auslösen. Wenn das Gerät intern einen Technischen Defekt hat und es im Gerät zum Kurzschluß kommt, wie schaltet es sich selber Spannungslos....?
Und die Leitungen die zum Umformer hin und auch zum Antrieb brauchen doch sicher auch eine Kurzschlußschutz.
Wenn Du die Handbücher der Hersteller blätterst schreiben die dir sogar vor, was du als Sicherungen verbauen darfst.

gruß Helmut


----------



## hausenm (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Helmut_von_der_Reparatur, 
In den entsprechenden Driveseminaren, wird darauf hingewiesen: 
Schutzorgane als *Freischalteeinrichtung* zu konzipieren. 
Habe in USA (Puerto Rico) einen Vorfall gehabt (2007):
 Kunde hatte in der Mittelspannung (Trafo getauscht von Dreieck- Stern in Dreieck-Dreieck; ohne Mittelpunkt zu erden). Umrichter ging flöten als Ofenfan dazugeschaltet wurde (wird direkt an Mittelspannung betrieben). Schutzorgan vor FU war in betriebsbereitem Zustand NICHT ausgelöst= als Schutz wirkungslos. 
Grund:
Motorschutzschalter detektieren einen Leckstrom (laut Datenblatt) bei entsprechenden FU's (Zwischenkreiskondensator austariert) wird kein Leckstrom über den Kondensator fließen, welcher den MS auslöst- bevor der reagiert ist der Gleichrichter und/oder Varistor hinüber. 
Für genauere Forschung: Ort Ponce; FU MDV60A 11kW von SEW- ID-Fan ein Ellin.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael,
bei den Schutzorganen geht es mir in der Erster Linie um Überstrom.- bzw. Kurzschlußschutz der Anlage. Wenn ich einen Kurzschluß in der Einspeisung oder im Gerät selber habe, muß irgend etwas diesen Strom begrenzen. Im besten Fall durch Unterbrechung der betroffenen Strompfade. Dieses kann durch MSS oder Sicherungen erfolgen. Wenn nicht könnte sich, wie allgemein bekannt die Sache so erhitzen bis es zu einen Brand kommt:sm16:.

In erster Linie ist mir der Umrichter egal, meinetwegen sollen alle Transitoren, Varistoren, Dioden usw. kaputt gehen....aber es soll nicht anfangen zu brennen, der Schaden kann dann ja etwas größer werden oder sogar Menschen verletzen.

gruß Helmut


----------



## hausenm (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo Helmut
In den USA hatte ich einen "Kurzschluß".
Der varistor war durchlegiert, und der Eingangsgleichrichter 
daraufhin durchgebrannt. Das alles war jedoch so "schnell" der
MS davor reagierte überhaupt nicht. 
Erst der Hauptschalter trippte.
In meiner Stelluungnahme scchrieb ich auch (bitte nachlesen)
Schutzorgane sollen zur Freischaltung konzipiert werden, dann ist
der Antrieb Stromlos und IH'ler können gefahrlos arbeiten.
Gruß Michael
*vde*


----------

